# Installer Mypaint via port



## phelibre (26 Février 2010)

Hi,

Tout est là : http://forum.intilinux.com/mypaint-development-and-suggestions/mac-osx-port/

Le problème je ne vois pas comment je vais utiliser scons ?


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------

Bon j'ai fais ça et i l y a un problème ... je vous écoute 

bash-3.2$ cd opt/local/src/mypaint-0.8.1/
bash-3.2$ ls
COPYING		backgrounds	desktop		mypaint		pixmaps
LICENSE		brushes		doc		mypaint.py	po
README		brushlib	gui		mypaint_exe.c	profile_py.sh
SConstruct	changelog	lib		nsis		tests
bash-3.2$ sudo scons prefix=/opt/local/bin install
scons: Reading SConscript files ...
Building for python2.6
swig -o mypaintlib_wrap.cpp -noproxydel -python -c++ mypaintlib.i
python generate.py
Checked brushsettings.hpp
scons: done reading SConscript files.
scons: Building targets ...
g++ -o lib/_mypaintlib -bundle lib/mypaintlib_wrap.os -L/opt/local/lib -lglib-2.0 -lintl -liconv
Undefined symbols:
  "_Py_BuildValue", referenced from:
      __wrap_ColorChanger_pick_color_at in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_SCWSColorSelector_pick_color_at in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      ColorChanger:ick_color_at(float, float)in mypaintlib_wrap.os
  "_PyObject_Init", referenced from:
      _SwigPyObject_dealloc in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      _SWIG_Python_NewPointerObj in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      _init_mypaintlib in mypaintlib_wrap.os
  "_PyExc_RuntimeError", referenced from:
      __wrap_delete_ColorChanger in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_ColorChanger_render in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_ColorChanger_brush_v_get in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_ColorChanger_brush_s_get in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_ColorChanger_brush_h_get in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_delete_SCWSColorSelector in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_SCWSColorSelector_render in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_SCWSColorSelector_brush_v_get in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_SCWSColorSelector_brush_s_get in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_SCWSColorSelector_brush_h_get in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_delete_TiledSurface in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_TiledSurface_end_atomic in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_TiledSurface_begin_atomic in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Mapping_calculate in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Mapping_calculate in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Mapping_is_constant in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Mapping_set_n in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_delete_Mapping in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Mapping_base_value_get in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Brush_get_actual_radius in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Brush_set_state in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Brush_get_state in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Brush_set_mapping_n in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Brush_new_stroke in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_delete_Brush in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Brush_stroke_current_idling_time_get in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Brush_stroke_current_idling_time_set in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Brush_stroke_current_idling_time_set in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Brush_stroke_total_painting_time_get in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Brush_stroke_total_painting_time_set in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Brush_stroke_total_painting_time_set in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      __wrap_Brush_print_inputs_get in mypaintlib_wrap.os

-----------------

      __wrap_Surface_draw_dab in mypaintlib_wrap.os
  "_PyModule_GetDict", referenced from:
      _init_mypaintlib in mypaintlib_wrap.os
  "_PyErr_Print", referenced from:
      _init_mypaintlib in mypaintlib_wrap.os
  "_PyDict_GetItem", referenced from:
      _SWIG_Python_GetSwigThis in mypaintlib_wrap.os
  "_PyTuple_SetItem", referenced from:
      _SwigPyClientData_New in mypaintlib_wrap.os
      _SwigPyObject_format in mypaintlib_wrap.os
ld: symbol(s) not found
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
scons: *** [lib/_mypaintlib] Error 1
scons: building terminated because of errors.
bash-3.2$


----------



## France1159 (20 Mars 2010)

Il te manque tout bonnement une librairie pour installer ton logiciel via MacPorts ;-)


----------



## ntx (20 Mars 2010)

C'est plutôt déjà dans la commande de compilation qu'il manque un paramètre "-l" pour inclure la librairie contenant les symboles manquants. Ensuite peut être qu'en plus il te manque la-dite librairie.


----------



## France1159 (21 Mars 2010)

Essaye de rajouter -lpython26


----------

